# My Sugar Gliders...



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

I thought I would go ahead and write up a post about my gliders. My sister and I have had sugar gliders going on 4 years now. Luckily - instead of buying from a pet store - we found a breeder in Arkansas. We started off with two girls, but acquired 2 boys after a few months. After doing lots and lots of research, we decided to breed! The glider community is not to be taken lightly - they take breeding and lineage very, very serious! Same with diet and housing. Luckily, my sister and I had all our ducks in a row. 

We've now been breeding for 3 years and have had 20+ beautiful joeys born here. We currently have 6 adult gliders and 3 joeys living in our house. Two of the joeys aren't really considered joeys anymore, but they're still waiting for their new mom to get them. The other little girl that we have in the house is about 6 weeks OOP (out of pouch) and will be going to her new home at the end of the month to live with a joey from our other pair. 

Now time to introduce the crew!

Sadie

Sadie is a Standard 100% Leu Het female, meaning she carries the Leucistic (all white) gene. Standards are also the most common color available and what you will find in most pet stores.










Kira

Kira is a Black Beauty female. Black Beauties are dark variations of standard gliders, but have very prominent and thick markings. They also tend to have dark knuckles and grey bellies.










Pip

Pip is a White Faced Blonde 100% Leu Het Male. He and Sadie have been happily married (cage mates) for 3 years. WFB gliders generally have really light facial markings and a lack of an ear bar behind their ears.










Logan

Logan is a Ringtail Mosaic male. He and Kira have been happily married for 2 years. Mosaic gliders come in a VERY wide variety! They're any color glider that has white markings that normally aren't there. In his case, he's a very dark Standard/possible Black Beauty Ringtail Mosaic. 










Violet

Violet is a White Faced Blonde 66% Leu Het female. She's the daughter of Sadie and Pip. She's currently housed with another girl, Chloe. In the future, she'll be paired with a mosaic joey from Kira and Logan. 










Chloe

Chloe is a Platinum 100% Leu Het female. Platinum gliders are very, very light with silver markings, instead of grey or black. They can also be standards or WFB's. She would be a standard Platinum. She currently lives with Violet and will have either a Leucistic (all white) cage mate in the future or a 100% Leu Het.










Hope you enjoy! :O)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Love these pics! Sugar gliders have never really appealed to me...but seeing these pics has def made me reconsider! Gorgeous! Are they easy to tame/handle? They are illegal to own here tho =/


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

I have always loved these guys, they are so cute, but require so much time their not right for my family.


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

So cute! 
Are they easy to handle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

My cousin has one that has given them a bad rap for me  She craps and pees ALL down my shirt every time she gets on me, but first she crabs and bites her owner every single time they open the cage, even when they are feeding her. 
I will own one one day when I have the space, but I want to wait a few more years when they have a little more domestication bred into the majority of them. I met a really really neat one once at a pet store that would let anyone hold or pet it, but all I have met since them are scared and crabby.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are so cute!! Are they hard to care for? How much do you socialized with them every day?


----------



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> Love these pics! Sugar gliders have never really appealed to me...but seeing these pics has def made me reconsider! Gorgeous! Are they easy to tame/handle? They are illegal to own here tho =/


When you buy from a reputable breeder - there's no taming required. Sugar gliders bond with people really, really well - a lot like rats, really. When you have a good bond with your glider, they want to stay on you or with you all the time. And yes, some states they are illegal in. What state are you from? A couple off the top of my head are: California, Pennsylvania, some boroughs in NY and Hawaii.



RatGirl_Red said:


> I have always loved these guys, they are so cute, but require so much time their not right for my family.


They can require a lot of time and companionship, but it's definitely worth it. Maybe in the future you can get one. :O)



Sarina1285 said:


> So cute!
> Are they easy to handle?


Yes, they are easy to handle. As soon as I open the cage door, they're on me. They're unbelievably friendly and love to be around people. 



Korra said:


> My cousin has one that has given them a bad rap for me  She craps and pees ALL down my shirt every time she gets on me, but first she crabs and bites her owner every single time they open the cage, even when they are feeding her.
> I will own one one day when I have the space, but I want to wait a few more years when they have a little more domestication bred into the majority of them. I met a really really neat one once at a pet store that would let anyone hold or pet it, but all I have met since them are scared and crabby.


They do tend to go to the bathroom on you when they first get out of the cage or wake up. If you keep them on your arm in the cage for a few seconds, they'll usually go to the bathroom and then wont on you. Crabbing is not a normal action for gliders. When gliders have been around people since they were joeys, you should never hear one little crab. I'm thinking maybe she got hers from a pet store or maybe her glider is kept alone? Pet stores are the WORST place to get a glider. There are so many good breeders that care for their gliders and have the sweetest joeys. Also, glider get really depressed when they don't have a cage mate and can even get so depressed that they'll self mutilate. I don't think you should have to wait about getting one, you just need to find the right person to adopt from. 



Jenzie said:


> Oh my gosh they are so cute!! Are they hard to care for? How much do you socialized with them every day?


They're not really hard to care for, in my opinion. At first, their diet and such can seem a tad overwhelming, but after you've had them for a while, it's a piece of cake. Gliders do need a specific diet. I personally feed the original HPW along with fruits and veggies every night. I have all of this stuff listed on my site if anyone's up for a good read.  I try to socialize with my gliders on a daily basis. I see them everyday when I feed them, but I try to spend a little one on one time with them daily - even if it is for a few seconds to feed treats. 

Not sure if you guys have heard of it or not, but glider people like to do tent time with their gliders. Big mesh tents are best for this. You hang toys all throughout the tent and let them go crazy. There's also bonding pouches that you can carry them in throughout the day. :O)


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She got her glider from a glider rescue and tried to get another from the same woman as a companion but it died a few days later for some reason. It was really sad.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw. I love Chloe.

Random question, so with Sugar glider breeding, are they like Pigeons that only stay with one mate their whole life or do they change mates? I'm just curious, I don't know much about Sugar gliders as you can tell, I just know they hate to live alone.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Wish I could have two,but where I live they are illegal


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh I'm in Cali...altho I have seen them on CL for sale...same with ferrets, I used to have 2 of them & there illegal lol. They also sell ferret and sugar glider supplies in pet stores...if there illegal, why sell the supplies? Haha.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I love these pics!! they are so so cute!! I especially love Pip's cute little teeth!!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

someday when my kids are grown and gone i might!!! I keep busy with my little zoo though and socializing enough with sugar gliders would be hard when trying to socialize all the other animals


----------



## TheGirls2012 (Jan 8, 2013)

LightningWolf said:


> Aw. I love Chloe.
> 
> Random question, so with Sugar glider breeding, are they like Pigeons that only stay with one mate their whole life or do they change mates? I'm just curious, I don't know much about Sugar gliders as you can tell, I just know they hate to live alone.


Sorry I didn't get back to you. I really never check here anymore. But to answer your question, it's really up to the breeder. I, personally, wouldn't separate a bonded pair, but I do know breeders that do. Some switch pairs all the time, to breed for different color variations. I think it's sad, though, because they do bond with their mates.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohmygoodness. They're all so pretty! I especially love Chloe. She's beautiful! We have one named Bindi and she's a hoot!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't have any knowledge about sugar gliders, but yours are beautiful and sounds like your having fun with the little joeys!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I always wanted a sugar glider! Why are they illegal in some places though, I wonder?


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I've always wanted a Sugar Glider!

But I have to have a permit for it to be legal to own one where I live..sigh..


----------

